# Scan today and only 1 follicle, advice needed please!



## missy moo123 (Aug 14, 2010)

Today i had my day 8 scan to find i only had 1 11.5mm follicle and lots of tinies. 
The consultant saw me afterwards and discussed abandoning this cycle due to a poor response. 
We decided we wanted to go away and think about what to do and wait on the results of my blood test. 
I recieved a call from Care later today to say my oestrogen level was 350, and to continue with meds return Monday for another scan. 

Any advice or similar stories? feeling very confused about what to do, as had my first ever intralipids on Wednesday and felt really positive about a good outcome this cycle  

We have only ever got three eggs on each of our previous cycles but they have always fertilised so feel reluctant to give up. Is switching to IUI an option if all else fails?


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

OMG you are me!!! I had day 9 scan Fri and only 1 follicle (not even as big as yours) plus few tinies. Also spoke with consultant after my scan and he advised me to continue with meds before coming back for scan Monday.

Whilst my consultant said we may need to abandon cycle he also said there was a "slim chance" I could be responding slowly as my oestrogen level had fallen to 0 on the day of my down reg scan, and was only 125 on day 6 of stims - don't know what it was yesterday. Am totally shocked as am on max dose of menopur (375), have previously had IUI and always responded well to clomid. Worse still had gone to scan on my own so drive home was horrid as couldn't stop crying.

In regard to your question about options for now my consultant told me that they would want 3 good sized follicles to continue with IVF and if there were still only 1 or 2 they could either do IUI or I could just try naturally.

I spent most of Friday crying and imagining the worst - am hating all the injections and it all seemed so pointless last night. Then today I feel almost numb as if it was just a bad dream. Trying to think positively but so scared about scan on Monday. Got the feeling tomorrow night will be a sleepless one.

Hope both our bodies wake up over the weekend and Monday brings better news.
Big hugs x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Me again - just seen something that's positive news that I wanted to share. 
There's a lady who posted and said that she wasn't responding so they did stims for extra 5 days and now she's 30 weeks pregnant! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=240801.msg3995940#msg3995940

More hugs Fx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Missy Moo - I think you are right to scan on Monday, they will grow some more over the weekend plus, if you do go ahead, after the trigger shot, a few small ones can have a growth spurt. On my last cycle, we only had 2 follicles which were big enough. We were given the option of EC with 2 or cancelling. We decided to go ahead and did the Pregnyl shot that night...36 hours later we had 6 follicles collected from and got 5 mature eggs.


Sadly our tx failed but there may be other issues that we didn't know about before this. I have spoken on here to ladies who only had one egg and went on to have a baby!


I can imagine you are so upset and disappointed right now. I cried buckets when we got the news that we only had 2 but things can change and it's still possible          


GOOD LUCK


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

p.s Please look up a lady called Reb363....she messaged me when I posted distressed about my poor response. She is truly an inspiration and has a beautiful baby now from a single beautiful eggie ...her signature tells her story xx


----------



## missy moo123 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Fififi- Thank you for your response, sounds like we are in a similar situation.  I cant help but wonder why they didn't suggest IUI as an alternative to me on Friday, at least it would be something.  I really am hoping that there has been some change over the weekend and we both get to continue with our IVF journeys.  It's not just the financial side of it but also the emotional, we have been preparing ourselves for this for months.
My appointment is at 10.00am so i will let you know how i got on when i get home, likewise let me know what your outcome is too.  The best of luck xxx

Ekitten1- Thank you for sharing your positive story, it's given us some hope for tomorrow, fingers crossed x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi again Missy moo,
Hopefully we'll both be in a better place tomorrow and just had a long and stressful weekend for nothing! Although I've an early scan (730) not sure what time I'll be able to see consultant if things haven't developed as they should, but I'll let you know how things went at some point.
Hopefully Care will give you an option to convert your cycle if that's what's needed - it seems quite a common thing to happen if cycles are cancelled from what I've found out over the weekend. But even better we'll have had lots of growth so IUI will not be an option!!!

Good luck   x


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

Missymoo and Fififi ..here's some follie dances for tomorrow   

Hoping you both get nice surprises tomorrow..   

Ekitten hello!

LJ x


----------



## missy moo123 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi all

Mixed news.  Only 1 follicle at a fab 17mm and then lots of tinies.  We saw a different consultant today who seemed keen for us to still go through with IVF but we agreed that the sensible thing to do would be to convert to IUI and try IVF again in November.  If we went ahead with IVF now and it was unsuccessful we wouldn't be able to try again until late next year.
I am booked in for Wednesday for IUI so fingers crossed.  I have been treated for immune issues this time and i have had intralipids also so this may help with the IUI cycle.

How did you get on FIFIFI? x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Missy Moo,
After the longest weekend ever and very little sleep I had the scan and I now have two follicles of a good size (2.1 & 1.9) and just one other small one, so following discussion with consultant we have decided to go ahead with IVF and hope they can get an egg from each. Though we've been warned they may only be able to retrieve one egg. Obviously our chances are now much lower than we'd set out hoping for, but converting to IUI seems daft since we've only recently had 3 failed cycles of that. Plus we figured by the time we've paid for the IUI, scan costs etc. we won't get much money back so may as well chance it. Am booked in for EC on Thursday so fingers crossed my one/two eggs come out and are good ones!

Hope you got on okay too - hugs   x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Seems we posted at same time!
Hope the IUI goes well Weds - it'll be lots less painful and if I hadn't so recently had cycles would have opted for that x


----------



## missy moo123 (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow, that's great news.  You only need one at the end of the day.  We agreed if there was two we would go for it, but sadly it was not to be.  Think you have made the right decision, i will keep my fingers crossed for you.  Msg me Thurs/Fri and let me know how you got on x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Will be in touch again Thurs/Fri to let you know how things went.
Best of luck for Weds - hopefully destiny has intervened for a good reason.
Extra hugs    x


----------



## missy moo123 (Aug 14, 2010)

Fififi

Good luck for today.  Hope everything goes well


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Missy moo,
Egg collection was bit of nightmare & only resulted in 1 egg, but thankfully that one fertilised and yesterday they put it back as an embryo - yeah!!!!
Had set out with intention of having 2 embryos to implant but am so relieved and pleased we got one - now I'm just hoping it is a super embryo as has had so much effort behind it.
The 2 week wait is going to be so long, it's not even been a day yet!!!

 Stay in touch and loads of luck for next two weeks...and following 9 months of cause!
x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Missy moo, just seen your post about problems you had with IUI on my other thread. I always found IUI a nightmare as nurses struggled with my tilted pelvis & difficult cervix!! At least doctor managed to sort it in the end - hope you're not in too much pain as result.

My positive logic now is that we've had to overcome so many hurdles in this cycle to get to this point that our egg must be extra special since it's kept going. If anyone deserves good news after a cycle it has to be us!


----------



## missy moo123 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Fifi

Sorry for the late reply, been back at work this week and dont seem to have had a minute to myself. Glad things went well with your IVF, you only need one so i am keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Im feeling okay at the moment, not sure if i hold much hope of a positive result but you never know! when is your test date?


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi missy moo,
This staying positive bit is quite a killer - feels like months ago that we heard our single egg was now an embryo but it's only been a week!!!
My test date is Mon 3 Oct and I'm hoping to make it to then as don't want to tempt fate beforehand. Thankfully I'm off work that day so can either skip around the house all day or curl up into ball!

Am guessing you've been given similar date to test, hope work is taking your mind off things a bit at least.

Stay in touch x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi missy moo,
Not heard from you for while, hope you're okay.
Bad news at my end. I waited to test until today and it was negative so am now feeling totally numb and just want to hide away for few days/weeks. Hadn't felt pregnant so wasn't total surprise but I still spent long time looking for any hint of a line.

Hope you were successful. Best wishes Fififi x


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

Fififi - I got my BFN last Monday and think I am still in denial..though am od-ing on caffeine and white wine. Hope you start to feel better soon. Its so hard to pick yourself up to think about "what next" when we've all invested so much in mkaing this attempt work.



LJ


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks LJ - am in total daze today and really unsure about returning to work tomorrow as unable to spend more than 5 minutes thinking of anything else. If clinic will let us I'd like to try one last cycle as soon as possible so for now am avoiding the wine but it's becoming more and more appealing!
This was our 1st IVF cycle despite being involved with fertility clinics since 2004 and although following clomid cycles, IUI cycles etc there's the same two week wait this was the first time I've had to do a pregnancy test to get BFN rather than just waiting for AF to start. Much, much worse as you know treatment failed but you don't quite believe it.


----------

